# Super Record 11 hoods



## vmoonan (May 10, 2009)

Does anyone share this observation of the Super Record 11 shifters / hoods at the transition?? The transition is not flat, there is a very distinct hump that is directly under my palms. It is not entirely uncomfortable, but it is distinctly different from my Campy Record 10 hoods, or Shimano or Sram. There is a distinct hump that is somewhat surprising. I do not detect any shim that may be incorrectly installed - I know there are shims that you can use on the front side, I believe, but this is not that - and I wonder if this is simply the intended design or if there is some other installation nuance that is lost on me.
There is a firm, hard hump beneath my palms on these hoods. Has nothing to do with bar wrap or otherwise. The transition area is simply elevated, markedly so, and hard beneath the rubber hoods. All I have done is re-install the hoods, the bike came like this, and it appears to simply be their design. Seems uncharacteristic of Campy or any other hoods. Anyone got any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

Some bars just don't fit Campy levers well. The installer may also have placed the levers in a position that is not optimal. With bars that fit and proper placement, the ergo body should not be elevated at the transition.

Also be sure that the bar tape has not been installed improperly, with multiple wraps in this area.

What I always suggest is to set the bars first. Rotate them to an angle that is comfortable in the hooks. Then position the portion of the brake hood where the palm rests to be horizontal at the mimimum, or tilted up just a few degrees. Never tilt that area down. There are some bars with odd angles that just don't work well. I avoid bars where the short length between the horizontal tops and the first bend down to the hooks is angled down. Find a bar with little to no angle in this area. I use the Easton EC-90 SLX3 (short reach) bars.


----------



## vmoonan (May 10, 2009)

Thanks. Mine are 3T Team Ergosum carbon bars, hoods are pretty horizontal, maybe need to be moved upward a mm or two. No issues with bar tape. I'll have to give that a try. Very close tolerances, if that is the case! Thanks!


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

I have Super Record 11 on Easton EC70 bars, and I don't have these "bumps" that you refer to.


----------



## bolt30 (Sep 4, 2006)

I have 3T Ergonova bars and get the same bump. They have a pretty steep transition and curve as a short reach/shallow bar, which I believe is the cause. What I do is cut a small piece of bar tape and push it in the gap before wrapping the bars. This has worked really well in smoothing out the transition and eliminating the bump.


----------



## vmoonan (May 10, 2009)

What I'm thinking, too, as a solution, bolt, thanks.


----------



## durkind (May 24, 2004)

*Me Too......*

...Rode new bike with SR 11 and noticed same "bump". FSA K-Wing Compact bars. Not entirely uncomfortable but very different tahn old Chorus hoods. Did you fix yours?


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

I had the exact issue with my set up. FSA K-Wing compact bars with SR11. I must have adjusted these five times before I decided to start from scratch. Took the tape off, adjusted the bars to my liking, adjusted the levers to my liking and still had the hump. So I took an old tire tube and cut a two inch piece off. Folded it in half and place it directly behind the hood. Taped it on and then installed my bar tape. Problem solved. Actually got this idea some time ago on this forum when I had the same problem. Basically just built up the bar a little. The SR11 levers just didn't sit well on the FSA's. Hope this helps.


----------



## durkind (May 24, 2004)

willieboy said:


> I had the exact issue with my set up. FSA K-Wing compact bars with SR11. I must have adjusted these five times before I decided to start from scratch. Took the tape off, adjusted the bars to my liking, adjusted the levers to my liking and still had the hump. So I took an old tire tube and cut a two inch piece off. Folded it in half and place it directly behind the hood. Taped it on and then installed my bar tape. Problem solved. Actually got this idea some time ago on this forum when I had the same problem. Basically just built up the bar a little. The SR11 levers just didn't sit well on the FSA's. Hope this helps.


Was thinking of geting some gel inserts to build bar up, but might try your method first. Thanks--I new someone else must have once been in my position!!


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

*Camper tape*

Older thread, but subject still relevant.

I've used pieces of "camper shell tape" to smooth that transition, underneath the bar tape.

"Camper tape" is a firm, closed cell foam (typ 1/8" thick) that is very sticky on 1 side. Its nomal use is weather sealing between a pickup truck's bed and a camper shell.


----------



## dan682 (Aug 7, 2009)

Willieboy, are your bars carbon? If so, did you mount the lever clamps above the textured part of the bar?


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

dan682 said:


> Willieboy, are your bars carbon? If so, did you mount the lever clamps above the textured part of the bar?


They are carbon. The lever clamps are close to the top of the textured part of the bar but not outside of it. Hope this helps.


----------

